# Atlas Power Lift Gate Question



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

I am getting mixed reviews on this question. Can the Power Liftgate CLOSE with the kick of the foot? I've read that it can, but talking to VW support online, they say no. Which is it? Looking forward to a Blue SEL Premium Atlas myself soon!


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

My educated guess would be no, for two reasons - firstly the assumption is you’ve put whatever you had in your hands into the trunk, and secondly it could be annoying and pretty dangerous if you accidentally close it while standing there just because you move your feet.


----------



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

I have seen this work on the Nissan Pathfinder. It actually becomes handy when you have your hands full from grabbing items from your trunk and can't reach the button to close it. I'm interested to hear from any owners that have the kick lift feature.


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

Just checked with an SEL 4Motion. The tailgate opens with the foot, but does not seem to close. You have to press the button on the door.


----------



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks so much for checking! Not a big deal if it doesn't. Placed an order this weekend with a dealership to get an SEL Premium Blue with gray interior. Can't wait!


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

You can also close the trunk door with the remote button and 1 final way is by pulling and holding the button on the drivers door but only if the ignition is on.


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

GjR32 said:


> You can also close the trunk door with the remote button and 1 final way is by pulling and holding the button on the drivers door but only if the ignition is on.


In my experience, i can not close it with the remote. Only pushing the button on the trunk. Can you confirm this?


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

Bluemeansgo said:


> In my experience, i can not close it with the remote. Only pushing the button on the trunk. Can you confirm this?


My Touareg trunk opens or closes from the remote by holding the button for a couple of seconds.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Bluemeansgo said:


> In my experience, i can not close it with the remote. Only pushing the button on the trunk. Can you confirm this?


It definitely works with the remote, however, you have to be closer to the trunk to close it with the remote than you do to open it.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

I have to be doing something wrong. I cannot get this to work by waving my foot to save my life. I even crawled underneath the rear bumper to look for the sensor and couldn't find. Of course when I crawled under it and got up.. the damn thing opened lol.

Is there is any instructions from VW on how to operate this properly?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Daekwan said:


> I have to be doing something wrong. I cannot get this to work by waving my foot to save my life. I even crawled underneath the rear bumper to look for the sensor and couldn't find. Of course when I crawled under it and got up.. the damn thing opened lol.
> 
> Is there is any instructions from VW on how to operate this properly?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBV3MvTKRgc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I66Is-doCRA


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Daekwan said:


> .....Is there is any instructions from VW on how to operate this properly?


Nothing about that feature in the OM?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Daekwan said:


> I have to be doing something wrong. I cannot get this to work by waving my foot to save my life. I even crawled underneath the rear bumper to look for the sensor and couldn't find. Of course when I crawled under it and got up.. the damn thing opened lol.
> 
> Is there is any instructions from VW on how to operate this properly?


Very hard to use compared to other offerings. You have to kick slowly to the left of the hitch, then take a noticable step back. If you don't step back nothing will happen.

I usually give up on it after a few tries, put down my bags and open it with the button. Defeats the functionality.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

Daekwan said:


> I have to be doing something wrong. I cannot get this to work by waving my foot to save my life. I even crawled underneath the rear bumper to look for the sensor and couldn't find. Of course when I crawled under it and got up.. the damn thing opened lol.
> 
> Is there is any instructions from VW on how to operate this properly?


Waving your foot seems to be the worst for getting it to work - so far I have the most consistent success basically kicking (straight forward and back) under the hitch itself. Once you get it down it works fine.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JohnNS said:


> Waving your foot seems to be the worst for getting it to work - so far I have the most consistent success basically kicking (straight forward and back) under the hitch itself. Once you get it down it works fine.


Exactly- unlike BMW which uses a wave motion, this one is a kick in and out style. And the sensor is to the left of the hitch.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

ice4life said:


> Exactly- unlike BMW which uses a wave motion, this one is a kick in and out style. And the sensor is to the left of the hitch.


Totally correct. :thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> Totally correct. :thumbup:


Woop woop! Now if it would just work when I needed it to!!


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

I don't have a issue with mine. I kick my foot straight under the center and take a step back. Opens every time. The dealer said to swipe from right to left, and I found that to not work very well.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

:facepalm:
Apparently it's too hard for people to click a link on how to properly do this from VW....you do a "kick"....here's the embedded video


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> :facepalm:
> Apparently it's too hard for people to click a link on how to properly do this from VW....you do a "kick"....here's the embedded video


Until you have the car take a chill pill on telling people how easy it is. I'll make my own video and show you how mine rarely works when I repeat these steps. If I ever get my car back.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....I'll make my own video and show you how mine rarely works when I repeat these steps....


i look forward in critiquing your video to see what you are doing wrong.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

Yep, I do it exactly like the video.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Until you have the car take a chill pill on telling people how easy it is. I'll make my own video and show you how mine rarely works when I repeat these steps. If I ever get my car back.


I have it on my '17 Passat, so I get it....you have to do it that way specifically or it won't work


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

GjR32 said:


> You can also close the trunk door with the remote button and 1 final way is by pulling and holding the button on the drivers door but only if the ignition is on.


nope i can not for the life of me close the lid with my remote. 
i have mentioned it to my dealer and they can not fix it.


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

On our Atlas this seems to work quite reliably. Just kick straight under the bumper and out, no waving. After doing that there is about ~1 second delay before the lights flashes and the trunk opens. 

I looked under the bumper and it seems the sensor is on the RIGHT side of the hitch. I did try to test how wide the "kick sensitive" area is and it seems symmetric around both sides of the hitch. Kicks aimed between the two innermost backup ultrasonic sensors worked all the time.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

AudiVW guy said:


> nope i can not for the life of me close the lid with my remote.
> i have mentioned it to my dealer and they can not fix it.


I think it’s a purposeful distance thing, you have to be behind the vehicle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AudiVW guy said:


> nope i can not for the life of me close the lid with my remote......


Have you followed the procedure from the OM EXACTLY?


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

AudiVW guy said:


> nope i can not for the life of me close the lid with my remote.
> i have mentioned it to my dealer and they can not fix it.


Were you within a couple of feet of the rear of the car and pressing and holding the remote trunk button?


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

GjR32 said:


> Were you within a couple of feet of the rear of the car and pressing and holding the remote trunk button?


yup - i have given up hope on most of the features. they are all hit and miss. 
remote start, remote close of rear trunk etc - please don't even ask me about panic button.. lol


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Side question: Anyone know how to adjust the height on the lift gate?

Edit: NM, I think you just push and then hold the button to set it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKJVAEJCJts


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Mustang Matt said:


> ....Anyone know how to adjust the height on the lift gate?....


Yes, the folks that open and read the OM.


----------

